
University of Reddit - awa
http://universityofreddit.com/v2/
======
jgg
_It's a god damn miracle. Calculus is pretty fucking important and it's also
easy if you're not a moron. So I'll teach you some of that shit._

Oh dear god.

~~~
chacha102
I'd sign up purely for the entertainment value.

~~~
hswolff
You can count on that.

------
peregrine
Many of these I'm sure where spurred on by CarlH's C++ Course
<http://www.highercomputingforeveryone.com/> (used to be on reddit) which is a
great resource for learning C++. The interactive forum style of reddit makes
teaching and mentoring easy.

This is a great idea.

~~~
nuxi
I'm not seeing any C++ there, both lessons focus on C. Am I missing something?

~~~
peregrine
Excellent point I was wrong he focuses on C as someone higher up in the threat
pointed out. My bad.

------
greenlblue
This is great. If the teachers turn out to be good this will become a pretty
nifty resource for learning. I hope it turn out to be like Khan Academy but
with a lot more teachers.

~~~
levesque
I love the idea, seems terrific.

This has gotten me pretty motivated to learn some new stuff. I plan on taking
the span 101 class and the game theory class. I only wish someone would open a
Russian class, I'm getting a bit rusty...

~~~
Tiomaidh
Here you go:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/UniversityofReddit/comments/cma7t/cl...](http://www.reddit.com/r/UniversityofReddit/comments/cma7t/class_russian_101/)

------
Estragon
How are the teachers motivated?

~~~
there
karma points

~~~
mkramlich
if only one could buy food and shelter with those...

~~~
tomjen3
I be dammed if I can remember his name now, but there was a famous
mathematician, who used to travel around to different universities, sleeping
there and working on papers with the other professors.

So yeah, it is possible.

~~~
crystalis
Paul Erdos, the peripatetic mathematician.

------
riffraff
i still don't get the redditness, someone care to explain

------
rick_2047
It does remind me of south harmon institute of technology in the movie
"Accepted". But I can't understand how this will work, anyone care to explain?

------
mkramlich
coming next: 3 words that should terrify...

 _University of 4chan_

